# Sandshrew my hedgehog -- purchase story



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

I got my very first hedgehog last week after years of wanting to own my very own cutie. Where I live, it is almost impossible to find a breeder anywhere near 300 miles away. Shipping for a hedgehog is insane and I honestly wouldn't want to put mine through that (even if it is safe..) So when I found an ad online I was very excited! Then it occurred to me this may be a "backyard breeder." I read about these situations a few times, and how usually the deal was too good to be true. (Which is was, but confused me as the situation was a little stranger than most I've read about.) 

So I called the person from the advertisement, they agreed to meet me half way the very same day I inquired about him. They had sent me a few pictures, and I was sure he was cute, but his fur looked as if he'd never had a bath and all the pictures he was being held with either a towel or on the floor so they weren't touching him with their hands. This worried me, but at this point I moreover wanted him because I felt he was being mistreated. They had one other male I would have bought as he looked just as, if not more, filthy than my Sandshrew.
They informed me after I asked that they "bought them from a breeder". 

He came with his cage, plastic hamster wheel (disgustingly caked with poo), two balls, a hamster ball (not sure I'll ever want to use it, I'd rather just watch him roam), food bowls, and an igloo. This is the part that threw me. They told me he was 7 weeks old at the time I bought him, and they had bought him from a breeder before they sold him to me. I found a few quills in my bed last night after I let him roam a little which makes me think he's around 9 - 11 weeks, not 7. Also the fact that I don't believe there are many breeders who sell their babies before 7 weeks, much less an owner who would rid of theirs.

He's extremely grumpy, but he's never bit me (only nips to let me know he's hungry sometimes.) His diet so far has only consisted of cat food which they gave me when I bought him, so I'm not even sure what brand it is. I'm going to go to the nearest petsmart soon and buy new cat food. I managed to buy some meal worms from a pet store closer to me, but he refuses to eat them, only sniffs and walks off with a huff (sometimes even a growl!) 
I am prepared to have a long wait of transitioning him to be used to me and his little huffs and growls. I feel more like this was a rescue and will take time.

I read somewhere that most hedgehogs hide their tails under them when they are walking or something, does anyone else have one that is always letting theirs be seen? Is it normal? I know it's a weird thing to be curious about, but he almost never hides his tail unless he's growling and huffing before I pick him up.
There are tons of questions in this and information and I'm really sorry in advance! 

In reference to the breeder, does it sound sketchy to you too? Because it was very strange to me. 

Another question, do I need to take him to get de-wormed? I know that they have no vaccines, but I am curious about de-worming medicine. 

Thanks so much if you reply to this.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I will let the truly knowledgeable come along to answer your questions such as Nancy, Kalandra, Larry, or Nikki, to name the ones that come to my mind. I would like to say I am so happy this little one has found a loving and caring home and you have found a absolutely adorable little hedgie!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure about your de-worming question, but I'm sure someone more knowledgeable about hedgehog health will answer it for you pretty soon.

I encountered a similar situation when I bought my little guy Felix. I had found his posting on Ebay Classifieds and contacted the girl about it. Not only was she unsure of his exact age, she told me she'd bought him from a breeder who had also listed on Ebay Classifieds and she couldn't give me any contact information for the breeder. I knew from browsing this site for research that generally speaking, any breeder who advertizes their animals on a website like that probably wasn't very reputable. When I picked him up, he was in sub par conditions. He was in a plastic tub with newspaper as bedding, a water bottle and food dish, and an igloo. She wasn't providing him with a wheel or any sort of temperature control device. She was also feeding him a pretty icky commercial hedgehog food that I had to wean him off of. I've had Felix for a little over a month and he's STILL extremely grumpy, which I expected may happen since the girl flat out told me she rarely handled him. We've made little improvements, which are always nice. 

Felix isn't shy about showing his tail either. When I take him out and he finally stops huffing at me and comes out of his angry ball, he usually splats out on my lap with his legs and tail sticking out. He's not a big fan of having his tail touched, though.

Most people on this site would recommend not using the hamster ball.I've read a few posts on here about people having problems with hedgehogs getting their nails stuck/torn off in the little air slots in them. Also, since they tend to poop and pee when they run, it's better to let them run in an open environment. I really like letting Felix run around in my bathroom because it's easy to clean up any accidents on the tile.

A lot of hedgehogs tend to refuse mealworms, especially if they've never had them before. A few people have suggested breaking open or crushing the worm so that the hedgehog can get a better taste and realize that it's food. I know, it's disgusting.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Also, I forgot to mention... 

Thanks for removing your hedgie from such icky conditions even though you may have had doubts about it.


----------



## Ille (Jan 9, 2011)

Sandshrew looks SO adorable! Kudos to you for bringing him home, what a lucky little dude.


----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

Ille said:


> Sandshrew looks SO adorable! Kudos to you for bringing him home, what a lucky little dude.


Thanks! He's still getting used to his new home, but I think things are going well considering.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I just wanted to say, I love that you named him Sandshrew


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I got chloe in april and shes still huffy about alot of things, but she doesnt hide her little nubby tail either..
I hope someone else can answer your specific questions about health.

Congrats on the little on and on a save from what sounds a little sketchy :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I must have missed this when you first posted it. But welcome to HHC & congrats on Sandshrew!! He's adorable! 
How have things been progressing with him? It sounds like his life is already much, much better.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Some do have longer tails than others, and they do stick out when they run around. I have one right now, who sticks her tail out while running around. She has a pretty long tail for a hedgehog, and its darn hard to not touch it all the time .

Some breeders will allow their babies to go home at 6 weeks if they are eating well and are of a good size. Could yours have been 7-8 weeks? Its possible. I happen to know of a hedgehog that arrived at a rescue station who is only 7-8 weeks old. Is it normal? No, absolutely not, but it has happened.

Hedgehogs should not need to be dewormed. If you have any reason to be concerned about worms, I'd take a stool sample into your veterinarian and have it tested. I have yet to experience worms in hedgehogs, even with the rescues who came from less sanitary conditions. There have been a few reports of them, but I think its very rare.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to HHC! Congratulations on Sandshrew! Love that name  It sounds like you gave the poor thing a better home. <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats and kudos to you for caring!  Some people are just plain nasty! Can't believe they drove to meet you with a poopy wheel,disgusting! :shock: Anyway I'm so glad he's in your care now and can't wait to see some pics of the little guy, love the name BTW.


----------

